
Deconvolution and Checkerboard Artifacts - chewxy
http://distill.pub/2016/deconv-checkerboard/
======
colah3
One thing that's interesting about this article is that it's the canonical
publication for a novel result. It isn't a blog post accompanying a paper --
it is the paper.

~~~
gabrielgoh
i agree. I hope this trend continues. I'm not saying that papers should be
phased out, but the blog post is a good avenue for "micro" results which don't
seem like they deserve to be written up in some dog and pony show of a paper
but are still of interest to the general public.

